# What is Couscous?



## Callisto in NC (Mar 15, 2009)

The title says it all.  What is couscous?  I see it near the rice and I hear about it but I don't know what it is.  Is it like orzo pasta?  Is it like rice?  It's all near the same place in the store.  Can someone explain what it is?  Is it worth the money to buy?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 15, 2009)

Couscous is spherical granules made by rolling and shaping moistened semolina wheat and then coating them with finely ground wheat flour. Here is a good explanation at Wikipedia which explains what it is and how it is made: Couscous


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you but that went over my head like an F-16 going Mach 5.  I think that's actually close to what the box said and where the confusion came in.  Layman's terms???


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Thank you but that went over my head like an F-16 going Mach 5.  I think that's actually close to what the box said and where the confusion came in.  Layman's terms???



In layman's terms, couscous is little pasta balls.  Small tiny ones about the size of tiny tapioca.  Couscous is a great side for many dishes.  I always have a canister of it in my pantry.

Callisto, go to your local Wal-Mart and look in the pasta section, near the wild rice (Uncle Ben's) and you will see several small boxes.  One of them will be labeled "couscous."  Go from there.  But, instead of using water to cook it, use chicken broth.  It will be better.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 15, 2009)

Katie E said:


> In layman's terms, couscous is little pasta balls.  Small iny ones about the size of tiny tapioca.  Couscous is a great side for many dishes.  I always have a canister of it in my pantry.
> 
> Callisto, go to your local Wal-Mart and look in the pasta section, near the wild rice (Uncle Ben's) and you will see several small boxes.  One of them will be labeled "couscous."  Go from there.  But, instead of using water to cook it, use chicken broth.  It will be better.


I was at Walmart today and they had boxes of "garlic herb couscous" next to the pasta and a canister of couscous for $7 and at Lowes they had the same canister for $10.  I looked for a plain box, but I couldn't find one on my trip to "the other side" of town at either of the stores I stopped at.  I guess I could buy the boxed garlic flavor just to see what it is. 

Basically a few years back I had this pasta that looked smaller than orzo and I am wondering if couscous is what we ate that night.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 15, 2009)

I love couscous, because it is so easy to make.  I am sure you are going to love it as well.  I like to grill some vegetables and add them to the cooked couscous.


----------



## krishnan l (Mar 16, 2009)

Simply saying couscous is a type of pasta.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 16, 2009)

krishnan l said:


> Simply saying couscous is a type of pasta.


Thanks.  I can't stand rice so if it was a rice I probably wouldn't like it.


----------



## Claire (Mar 16, 2009)

I buy the plain Near East couscous and especially love it in the summer when I can nuke some chicken broth/stock and just pour it on the couscous.  I do not have central a/c and I can fix this starch hot or put it in the fridge and turn it into a salad.  It is NOT rice, and is generally much smaller in size than orzo.  It is a real summertime staple for us, we toss it with tomatoes, herbs, raisins, nuts, whatever and eat it cold or warm.  It is also a great thing to fix if you have vegetarian friends.  You can grill meat and veggies, then use the couscous as a side dish, but with nuts and dried fruit in it (obviously you just use water, not stock) and lots of herbs, your vegetarian friends can make a meal of it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Claire ~ I'm thinking I had couscous in a restaurant about 13 years ago from your description.  I love your description by the way.  I'll definitely splurge and pick up a container next time I venture to Walmart.  

Just curious, how would grilled shrimp and veggies be tossed in couscous?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 16, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Just curious, how would grilled shrimp and veggies be tossed in couscous?


 
Anything that would be good tossed with pasta would be good with couscous.  I also like Israeli couscous - it's a much larger ball.  Curry chicken and vegetable is my favorite.  

It also makes great cold summer salads.  Think basil, cucumber, tomatoes and a bit of fresh pesto...a bit of olive oil to moisten.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 16, 2009)

While I use it regularly, I find couscous to be very bland, so be liberal with the seasonings  I often use strong flavors like citrus zest, vinegar, lots of garlic, fresh herbs, etc.

The tiny couscous is Moroccan. It's great because it cooks in five minutes - bring stock to a boil, pour in couscous, wait five minutes, and it's done. You can add flavorings and additions to the stock, or stir them in after.

The Israeli couscous takes longer to cook, like pasta - 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 16, 2009)

So I'm guessing, correct me if I'm wrong, that stock/broth is better to cook it in than plain water.  I'm debating a trip to Walmart tomorrow to get some and want to get broth/stock (what is the difference there?) to make it up with if that's what makes it taste the best.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 16, 2009)

The difference between stock and broth is very simple.  Stock is made using the bones, while broth is made using the meat.  In the stores you are going to find mostly broth.  They are just starting to make stock, but I see a lot more broth.  I know swansons sells a stock product.  If you want to make your own homemade stock it is not that hard, and homemade stock is so much better than store bought.  I do not make much homemade stock, but that is only because I do not eat or cook much chicken so I do not have enough bones to make stock.  They do sell vegetable stock, so if a vegiterian is coming over you can still add lots of flavor to the couscous.

If you want to know a basic stock recipe I can give you one.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 16, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> The difference between stock and broth is very simple.  Stock is made using the bones, while broth is made using the meat.  In the stores you are going to find mostly broth.  They are just starting to make stock, but I see a lot more broth.  I know swansons sells a stock product.  If you want to make your own homemade stock it is not that hard, and homemade stock is so much better than store bought.  I do not make much homemade stock, but that is only because I do not eat or cook much chicken so I do not have enough bones to make stock.  They do sell vegetable stock, so if a vegiterian is coming over you can still add lots of flavor to the couscous.
> 
> If you want to know a basic stock recipe I can give you one.


Thank you. I never understood the difference and this is a lovely explanation.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 16, 2009)

I love couscous and especially appreciate that you can make it FAST!

You can most likely buy couscous in the bulk section of your local health food store for 1/4 the price of the packaged stuff. To cook: use 1 part boiling liquid to 1 part couscous. Set aside (covered) and and eat in 5 mins.

I like to serve this underneath chili, sauteed veggies and my families favorite,  left over pulled chicken w/gravy.


----------



## Claire (Mar 17, 2009)

I live in a small town, and can buy Israeli couscous (which needs to be boiled) or Near East.  Both the Near East couscous and taboule are real summer staples for us.  I did buy couscous in bulk once when I ived in a larger community and ... weevils!  If you have to throw it away it is a false economy.  I probably shouldn't have been scared off but once was enough.  

If I was to serve it with grilled shrimp and vegetables, I'd probably cook -- well, really soak is a better word -- the couscous in chicken stock, thyme, parsley, then sort of make a "bowl" of the couscous, add the veggies and top with the shrimp.  Oh, yes, a dab of olive oil in the couscous.


----------



## Claire (Mar 17, 2009)

One way to tell stock from broth from a simple point of view is that real stock (that is made with animal bones) will gel in the fridge, where broth (made from vegetables and/or the meat, but not the bones) will remain liquid.  To make a great vegetable broth, roast in the oven or grill on the barbecue the vegetables brushed with olive oil and seasoned, then boil and strain.  I agree that home-made is better, but we all need short-cuts some times.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 17, 2009)

I know I love short-cuts.  At school there is no short-cuts, but at home I do not make my own mayo or stocks, and I do not do lots of other things.


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 25, 2009)

*Easy Couscous Recipe*

*Couscous with Apricots and Pine Nuts*
1 1/2 cups vegetable broth or water
1/2 cup chopped apricots
1 cup couscous​1/4 cup pine nuts (toasted)

Put broth and apricots in a medium sauce pan. Bring to a boil over high heat. Add couscous and bring to boil again. Cover, remove from heat. Let stand five minutes. Fluff couscous with a fork, add in pine nuts.​ 
Couscous is very versatile, there are 100's of variations you can make.
Olive oil and herb Couscous, Couscous with cranberry and almonds, Couscous with vegetables...​


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

> *Couscous with Apricots and Pine Nuts*
> 1 1/2 cups vegetable broth or water
> 1/2 cup chopped apricots
> 1 cup couscous​1/4 cup pine nuts (toasted)
> ...


Interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 25, 2009)

This is probably silly but I'm doing teryakhi (sp) beef for dinner and was thinking of trying the couscous on the side.  I bought chicken broth to cook it in because all the shows say to cook it in that instead of water.  So, would the couscous cooked in chicken broth go good with a beef that is cooked with teryakhi or should I just do packaged noodles?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 25, 2009)

It should be fine, Callisto.  The chicken flavor won't be overpowering.  It will simply add a richness to the couscous.  Once you've used chicken broth, you won't want to go back to cooking it with water.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, finally got around to cooking the couscous, should it taste like Cream of Wheat?  I followed the directions, didn't add anything yet, so I'm not sure if the box is bad or if this is what couscous should taste like.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

Bumping because I really want to know if couscous should taste like Cream of Wheat.  And what can I do with the left overs?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't recall my couscous tasting like cream of wheat.  More like pasta.  I just made some earlier this week to go with tilapia.  I used chicken broth instead of water.


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you fluff the couscous with a fork after you cooked it? You really need to fluff and separate it or it lumps up.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

recipedirect said:


> Did you fluff the couscous with a fork after you cooked it? You really need to fluff and separate it or it lumps up.


It was light and fluffy, no lumps, it just tasted like cream of wheat.  

I would have loved to try your recipe, but I was without car yesterday.


----------



## littlechefassisstant (Mar 29, 2009)

*its like rice accept much smaller!*

it is just a way smaller version of rice but buy it it is really good


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2009)

littlechefassisstant said:


> it is just a way smaller version of rice but buy it it is really good


It is actually nothing like rice. It is pasta.


----------



## krishnan l (Mar 31, 2009)

we can cook the couscous same like pasta "al dente" method


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently made a salad, switching out the couscous with quinoa (regular and red). I used raisins, toasted almonds, scallions, a bit of small diced red pepper, cilantro, and a vinaigrette. Just be sure to rinse the quinoa before cooking it or it could be quite bitter. 
One can also bump up the nutritional value by using a whole grain couscous.


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2009)

I made a great dinner last night. I cooked up some ground chicken. The I cooked up some couscous. Instead of water I used coconut water. I added pine nuts, dried cranberries and scallions to the couscous and drizzled a good EVOO over the top. the chicken topped the whole thing. I served it with a side of roasted brussel sprouts. It was a quick, cheap, tasty, filling, healthy meal.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks GB.  I could see scallions livening the couscous up.


----------



## GB (Mar 31, 2009)

I find scallions, nuts, and dried fruit are all good things to add to couscous.


----------

